# Winstrols good points and negative points



## nath123 (Feb 17, 2009)

hey
Ive been looking into different types of steriods and pro hormones that are avaible in my area. Not for use but because i like to be knowledgable about everything that goes on in my area incase since i give a lot of advice to friends and gym buddies.
I was reading articles on Winstrol and from what i can tell dosage is at 50mg a day for six to eight week. What would be reccommanded PCT? I heard noveldx isnt a good option for this.
What would the expected gains to be for an average person above 21 with diet,sleep regimen, and training in order and consistent.
The different affects you get from taking it orally over injectables?
The Risk of gyno with it and the way to tell if you are geneticly more likely to have gyno problems?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 17, 2009)

Winny is best run with test.  And if you use test, nolva is ok to use during PCT.  Inject or oral winny, same thing really.  You can actually drink the injectible stuff.  Six to eight weeks is about right.  

Winny can help with fat loss and it hardens the body up.  It's mostly used when one is cutting.  50-100mg ed-eod is usually used.  Gyno is possible if taken correctly with test.  Test prop in most cases.  I wouldn't run this stuff alone.  Too much and you will be more prone to injury.

You should know most of this shit if you are giving advice to your friends and gym buddies.


----------



## chrito (Feb 17, 2009)

go with testo cyp+primobolan+winstrol and you need anti e+pct


----------



## extrememuscle (Feb 18, 2009)

am prone to hairloss from winny(orals)..damn!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 18, 2009)

With lipid profiles taking a major hit, winny is a tough choice IMO.


----------



## nath123 (Feb 18, 2009)

VictorZ06 said:


> Winny is best run with test.  And if you use test, nolva is ok to use during PCT.  Inject or oral winny, same thing really.  You can actually drink the injectible stuff.  Six to eight weeks is about right.
> 
> Winny can help with fat loss and it hardens the body up.  It's mostly used when one is cutting.  50-100mg ed-eod is usually used.  Gyno is possible if taken correctly with test.  Test prop in most cases.  I wouldn't run this stuff alone.  Too much and you will be more prone to injury.
> 
> You should know most of this shit if you are giving advice to your friends and gym buddies.



this is why im researching it so i know it.


----------



## nath123 (Feb 18, 2009)

chrito said:


> go with testo cyp+primobolan+winstrol and you need anti e+pct



ok so use testo cyp+primobolan+winstrol  as my cycle and im assuming for 6-8 weeks and for pct i can use noveldx and an anti estrogen supplment?

im very newb in use of steriods or prohormes so doing my research


----------



## StuckInBako (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought you said that you didn't want to know for use, now you say as my cycle. LMAO
Yeah i research gear for the knowledge only too...


----------



## yokedmofo (Feb 18, 2009)

nath123 said:


> ok so use testo cyp+primobolan+winstrol  as my cycle and im assuming for 6-8 weeks and for pct i can use noveldx and an anti estrogen supplment?
> 
> im very newb in use of steriods or prohormes so doing my research




I think if your new to this you can do without the primo. Primobolan is usually very expensive.Like Vic said, test and winni, good set up. Unless you have the bread, then what the hell go for it.

And one way to know if your prone to gyno is if you had it during puberty then you have very good chances of getting it. Though I was "serious" for about 6 years before my first ever case of gyno. Well first during cycle of course(had it for short period during the teen years).


----------



## nath123 (Feb 19, 2009)

yes i had puffy nipples and slight pain in my nipple area doing purberty which i know are signs of gyno
So seeing that i do have the risk of gyno are there any precaustious i should look into???






Im not looking into doing a cycle yet but in order to understand something you must make it personal


----------



## yokedmofo (Feb 20, 2009)

Good choice to not cycle yet! 

As you read and study more on the anabolic lifestyle you will find all kinds of interesting and preventitive supps and things you need to take and know before your start of a cycle.
Most users administer anti-estrogens or whatever they need to prevent juice converting into estro.Lots of meds to use to prevent those side effect....LOTS! so keep reading. read different gear profiles and you will usually find out also what AI's work good for it and why. good luck bro!


----------

